# Mi aiutate con grub.conf?! [Risolto]

## Nightfall82

Ciao!

Ho appena installato Gentoo partendo dal minimal cd 2004.0, usando stage1, gentoo-dev-sources e genkernel.

Tutto è andato bene, ma adesso non parte. Ho seguito l'handbook per configurare grub. Il mio file grub.conf risulta così:

---

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=[...]

title=[...]

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc3

---

All'avvio le ultime 4 righe di errore sono:

---

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on ram0

---

Mi potete aiutare dicendomi dove ho sbagliato, per favore?

Soprattutto, se si tratta solamente di modificare grub.conf, potete spiegarmi ben bene quali operazioni devo ripetere una volta rifatto il boot da cd?

Grazie, speriamo bene!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo /etc/fstab? Inoltre genkernel l'hai scaricato o hai usato quello dei GRP? Che file system hai usato per le varie partizioni?

----------

## Nightfall82

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta il tuo /etc/fstab? Inoltre genkernel l'hai scaricato o hai usato quello dei GRP? Che file system hai usato per le varie partizioni?

 

il fstab è

---

/dev/hdc1   /boot   ext2   noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hdc2   none   swap   sw                     0 0

/dev/hdc3   /         ext3   noatime              0 1

none          /proc   proc   defaults               0 0

none          /dev/shm   tmpfs   defaults       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user

none   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   defaults   0 0

---

Ho scaricato genkernel, non ho usato GRP.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel grub.conf ti manca la linea dell'initrd (se non e' un errore di trascrizione)

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=[...]

title=[...]

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdc3 

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1
```

Prova e vedi se ti da altri errori. (poi sembrerebbe che cerca il fs xfs invece di ext3 ma non so se sia dovuto alla mancanza dell'initrd nel tuo grub.conf)

----------

## shev

Se non ti funziona con il consiglio di fedeliallalinea prova a cercare uno dei primi topic di redwiz, aveva avuto un problema simile (root impossibile da montare, fstab giusto ma accenno a xfs nell'errore) risolto configurando e compilando a mano il kernel, eliminando così voci inutili che probabilmente andavano in conflitto con qualche altro modulo/opzione

----------

## Nightfall82

fadeliallalinea aveva ragione: adesso funziona!

Grazie mille, davvero!

Sto per postare un altro erroruccio, però...

Nightfall

----------

## shev

 *Nightfall82 wrote:*   

> fadeliallalinea aveva ragione: adesso funziona!

 

Quando risolvi un problema metti nel titolo del topic una tag [Risolto]. Per farlo basta che editi il primo messaggio del topic con il tasto edit in alto a destra del post stesso, cambi il titolo e tutti te ne saremo grati  :Smile: 

(questa volta ho fatto io la modifica)

----------

